# vibrati on the height ajon on a John Deere S240



## Jerry Sheridan (Sep 6, 2020)

I have a John Deere S240 that was purchased from a dealer in the spring of 2018. I went to mow the lawn which was a little high and damp when I put on the lower height setting I was getting a pretty good shake/vibration when I brought it up to the higher setting the vibration went away. I also ran it through an area where the grass had already been mowed when I put it on the lower setting (like a 2.5 on the height gauge) it still would shake any thoughts?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you checked to see that the underside of the deck is clear of cuttings all piled up?


----------



## Jerry Sheridan (Sep 6, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Have you checked to see that the underside of the deck is clear of cuttings all piled up?


Yes I took the deck off and scraped off all of the old grass stuck to it I also replaced the old beat up blades with a set of new ones.


----------

